# Orbea Avant sizing



## steinercat

I've been looking for an endurance bike the last few months, and have narrowed it down to a Synapse, Domane, or Defy. Today, while scouring the Internet, I saw a couple of year-end sales for Orbea Avants in LA.

I'm 5'11 with a relatively short 31" inseam.

The Defy M (54cm) fit just about right, while the M/L (56cm) felt too stretched out for me. I'm currently at 205#, so not too flexible yet.

For some reason, the 56cm Domane...felt right.

I'm going to test ride the Synapse tomorrow.

No Orbea dealers in my State (NV), so I have a 4-hour drive to test either a 55cm or 53cm Avant (different areas of city).

so.....how does the Avant measure... Does it measure long? I've plotted all the geometries already...and really not much else to do, but test ride.

Orbea site says...I can go either 53 or 55cm.

thanks!


----------



## Sundog

I'm 6'1" with a 34" inseam. My Orbea Orca is a 57 (with a 100cm Stem) and for Giant - I would ride a ML. 

No experience on the other brands. 

If you claim your inseam to be small - that would mean that your torso, by comparison is long - and if that's the case - then the 55 (with the longer effective top tube) is likely more easily fit to your body.


----------



## steinercat

I just rode the Synapse this morning. I'm a 56cm on that as well.

I tried a 54 DOmane as well, at it was cramped for sure.

Looks like a 55 on the Orbea then.

Thanks!


----------



## steinercat

I ordered the M30 Avant. Should be here next Wednesday. 

I'm curious to see how heavy the wheelsets are. 

Also ordered a pair of Vittoria Radonneur 32c. Looking for comfort and puncture resistance, above all.


----------



## Sundog

steinercat said:


> I'm curious to see how heavy the wheelsets are.


1930g w/out skewers.


----------



## steinercat

Sundog said:


> 1930g w/out skewers.


That's about 300g more than a set of Grails. I thought they would be much heavier, based on the few reviews I've read.


----------



## Sundog

steinercat said:


> That's about 300g more than a set of Grails. I thought they would be much heavier, based on the few reviews I've read.


the number i posted was for Vision Team 30 set. I guess I really don't know which M30 you ordered or which wheelset it comes with.


----------



## steinercat

I got my Avant today, but unfortunately, I have to get the fork replaced as I'll be using hydraulic disc brakes.

This will give me some time to figure out what to do with the wheelset.

The stock wheelset are made out of lead!

I could either get new rims + spokes or...I have a set of Weinmann KMAX Pros lying around...though they measure 27mm across. Has anyone replaced with wider width wheel? 

Ditching the stock Shimano HB-RM35 hubs.

Thanks!


----------



## steinercat

Took it out on 1st ride yesterday. 50km. Bike really puts you in a comfortable position. I could have gone further, but ran out of road.

the brakes work well enough, I like them better than the Spyres I have on another bike.

I changed the wheelset to a pair of Weinmann KMAX Pros I had laying around, which measures 28cm wide...they fit fine, along with the 32c Vitorria Radonneurs I mounted. They tires actually measure 29.5cm inflated....so a 30c tire would fit easy, and you could probably get a proper 32c in there.

great "endurance" bike.


----------

